
Has America Run Out of Workers to Fill Its Open Jobs? - petethomas
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-06-08/has-america-run-out-of-workers-to-fill-its-open-jobs
======
Dowwie
Weren't these kinds of articles published around the time that managers
replaced full time employees with H1B consultants from TCS, Infosys, etc in
the early 2000s, successfully making their divisions more profitable?

------
aab0
> Wages rose 2.5 percent over the past year, which isn't rapid but does
> indicate that companies are starting to compete for hard-to-get workers.

So, not really.

------
ovt
No, no it hasn't.

------
carsongross
Has America Run Out of Jobs to Fill Its Open Workers?

------
jmclnx
Have companies ran out of people who can train

~~~
downrightmike
No, just the odds are more in favor of opening/acquiring a branch off shore
and then training those people for a quarter on the dollar.

------
Yhippa
Video that autoplays with sound and no visible mute or stop button--not cool.

------
cafard
The Bloomberg link on the previous page suggests that we have hit peak
human...

------
sportanova
I thought we were all being replaced by robots..

------
pram
Betteridge's law of headlines is an adage that states: "Any headline that ends
in a question mark can be answered by the word no."

